# Went a little crazy at the feed store...



## chickymama (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been looking all over for a Buff Orp,so when I called a random feed store 35 minutes away (that was closing in 30 minutes) and found out they had 2 left. I did what any other perfectly sane person would do: grabbed my keys and hoped I had shoes in the car. ( i then called my husband to tell him know why I ran out of the house like a mad woman) anyway! I may or may not have taken a few dirt roads and gone just a little faster then the signs suggested, but hey! I'm in the middle of no where!! Anyway, got there, was congratulated on my impressive time and walked out with 6 chicks. Yes, I choose all them and I knew their type but managed to forget once I got home... Can anyone help me out? 
I obviously know what the two buff orps are. I know there is a barrd rock, And Araucana ( time to learn to properly spell these too, I suppose.) anyway any help would be awesome!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No idea but good for you! They are just to adorable.


----------



## chickymama (Mar 11, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> No idea but good for you! They are just to adorable.


Thanks  im so excited to add to the family  we have two silkies & a leghorn!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You're going to love those breeds! I've heard a lot of good things about the buff's. I have 3 barred rocks who are going to be 3 on May 16th. Never any health troubles with them. Had an Ameraucana given to me last October because the others she was gotten with as chicks pecked her so bad. Owner had gotten her healed up and really wanted to find a good home for her rather than cull her.  Ya, he found a sucker when he stopped by to visit and saw my spoiled girls hanging around under foot waiting for attention and snacks. Being he's a friend of my hubby's, hubby couldn't say no either. Haha.  She turned out to be a wonderful addition. She'll be one next month.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Idk if im righ but the middle one looks like my silver laced wyndott chick.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

My Buffs are by far the sweetest little girls that I have had! Great choice!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

What a sweet little black and white posing face!! Bring it here!!!!! They are adorable. I have to stay away from the feed store, especially if they have a sign that say "chicks here". Sigh.


----------

